# Fun Christmas Projects?



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you have done any fun Christmas projects that you would like to share. This is a gingerbread house that I completed a few days ago. I had tried to get it done for a contest but didn't quite make it. I didn't have a pattern and I have only made one previously, several years ago. It took me awhile longer to get it drawn out and then factor in the thickness of the gingerbread and pretzels in order for the angles to come together as I wanted. But I was pleased with the result. It doesn't show up well in the photo, but there are lights inside so it glows. Next time, I would do a bigger 'yard'. 
1. Front; 2. Side; 3. Back 

Now, full steam ahead on my quilt block! Drawing is almost where I want it! Fabrics spread out.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!! are you seriously Linda!!!? that is amazing!!!! is it ALL edible!??? wow... speechless... once we do our "gingerbread house" I'll post it and you can see WHY I am so in awe of yours... LOL needless to say, my KIDS take over ours... and it LOOKS like it!  no projects here for me, things are INSANE, between the kids schedules, school functions, parties, work and just keeping the house afloat, I am looking forward to the new year so I can STOP!!  and heck, I haven't even STARTED any Christmas shopping yet!! gulp...


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow Linda, that's amazing! How long did that take to make?

When I was growing up, my mom would force my sister and I to help make the gingerbread house every year. It would always end in yelling or tears so I've never attempted one as an adult. lol!

PS Don't let Finn near it!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

WOW Linda, that is gorgeous. Too bad you couldn't enter the contest.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, that is absolutely FANTASTIC!!! The most beautiful gingerbread house I've ever seen!

All I can say is *KEEP FINN AWAY FROM IT!!!*ound:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW, that is absolutely incredible!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice. There are so many artistic people on here.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Back nearly 40 yars ago when I was a little Maxwell Housewife I made a house or two, but nothing to compare to yours linda. I am amazed.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you for the nice comments!

Tammy - Yes, it is all edible - except the lights inside! :biggrin1: And I remember the days when my kids were young, and there would be school programs and music recitals and all the activities. We felt like we met ourselves coming and going. All I can say is just enjoy the heck out of it, because if you are like me, one day you will look around, the kids are grown and gone and you will miss it like CRAZY!!!! I would love to be able to go back in time and have those days over! If your kids take over your gingerbread house and have a good time with it, it will be BEAUTIFUL! When we went to Montana in October and visited the 'grands', I made chocolate covered peanut butter balls with them. They dipped them in the chocolate and had the best time. If I had dipped them, we would have gone through half the amount of chocolate, but they loved doing it and I was actually pretty amazed at how well they did. 

Julie - I lost track of the hours it took me. A Lot! I had several nights until 3 a.m., until I realized it wasn't going to get done in time. Then I just took my time and decided to have fun with it. It is absolutely necessary to let each step dry thoroughly in between. All those pretzels being attached to the gingerbread with the icing was a bit problematic - didn't dry quickly enough and warping occurred. But every project is a learning experience and that is part of the fun - for those of us who enjoy this sort of thing.

ound: I see Finn has gotten a 'reputation'! I am sure it will please him no end to be thought of as a 'troublemaker'! 

Thanks, all!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I wanted to add - Please, if anyone else has anything they have done and would like to share, please post photos, etc. I love seeing what others do!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I wanted to add - Please, if anyone else has anything they have done and would like to share, please post photos, etc. I love seeing what others do!


All of my "creativity" (and ENERGY!!!) is STILL going into our house remodel. (6 months and counting, now!:brick I'll show you all photos when it's FINALLY done. The older floors are being patched and sanded at the moment, and tomorrow they start finishing them... Which meant I had to take the bird over to be boarded for the duration so that the fumes wouldn't harm her. We won't be able to stay here for the next few nights either, as we won't be able to get to the upstairs. Oh what fun!:whoonot:frusty


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

linda..it looks wonderful!! I know how much time something like that takes. I made several when my girls were little...but it's been years.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

LIGHTS TOO, I missed that part. I don't even have up a tree and you made ths amazing home with LIGHTS!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff Linda, do you eat eventually?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> great stuff Linda, do you eat eventually?


No, I don't plan on eating it - I really don't care for the stuff on it!ound: Believe me, I ate my way through making it!! And I have lots of extra stuff sitting around here that I have got to get out of the house, or I will be big as a house! :biggrin1: Now, if I had used lots of chocolate, yes, I would be eating it! ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's some talented dogs.


----------

